# Query about hypnotherapy cd's



## gbrown546

Hi all,Do the hypnotherapy cd's by mike help with the symptoms of functional dyspepsia as well or is it just with IBS?Thanks


----------



## BQ

Hi and Welcome!The short answer is: "Yes" it appears it can.Here is an article about the effectiveness of Hypnotherapy on Functional dyspepsia:http://www.hypnos.co.uk/hypnomag/maung.htmIt states this (among other things) within that article:


> Over recent times, there has been a growing interest in the use of psychological interventions, such as hypnotherapy, to treat functional dyspepsia. This is, perhaps, justified, considering that psychological factors, as I have discussed, have been shown to play a rôle in the ætiology of the condition. In other words, since the underlying mechanisms of functional dyspepsia may be susceptible to modulation by the mind, there is reason to suggest that the condition might be amenable to treatment with psychological therapies that target the mind, such as hypnosis.


Here is another article that affirms it does:http://www.naturalnews.com/025490_hypnosis...herapy_IBS.htmlHere is a quote:


> Gastrointestinal disorders plague many people. Gastroenterologists report that over 50% of the cases they see are either irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) or functional dyspepsia (FD). Many studies have been done that show effective results when treating gastrointestinal disorders with hypnotherapy.


So I hope this helps you!All the bestBQ


----------



## gbrown546

Thank yo for your time and answer i have IBS,however,it is only a minor case and it is the functional dyspepsia that is the worst.I've read a lot about hypnotherapy on here, specifically mike's tapes so i think i will be purchasing them and hoping i can treat both conditions


----------



## BQ

Ok GB also don't forget to check out Mike's website for much more info.http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk I had IBSD with upper ab pain that was _severe_. I had at least one Doc tell me that it was possible that pain was Functional Dyspepsia. In sheer desperation almost... I did Mike's IBS Audioprogram 100 & by day 20 of the program I already felt some relief. And now??? Well it is the rare day out of a month that I have that pain! And I did this program about 8 yrs ago now. So I had much success with it and I wish you the same.All the bestBQ


----------



## gbrown546

did you get sickness too?the main thing i want to get rid of is the nausea feeling as well as the pain in my upper abs?if you did,did the tapes get rid of the sickness too as well as the pain?


----------



## BQ

I didn't have much nausea at all.. the worst was the wicked pain. So I'm sorry but I can't guide you much about the nausea.Maybe someone else will pop in here to help you with that. (I assume you have tried ginger tea, flat ginger ale or ginger caps for the nausea. If you haven't you might want to give that a try.)All the bestBQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi gbrown - BQ did such a fantastic job of replying to you, I wasnt needed - But I do have that info for you - Take a peek at this link:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/usp1Scroll down to the Charts below the title: IBS Audio Program 100® Clinical Trials The very first chart of the clinical trial results show stomach pain, then nausea, as symptoms that are indeed addressed by the IBS Audio Program.You may also call toll-free - 877-898-2539 for personal support for any questions you may have as part of the program.You will notice that nausea has the highest maintained improvement rate over the other symptoms on that chart - the first bar incicates the base level of improvement with OTHER treatment methods that failed to provide the relief needed, the second bar was improvement gained after completion of the program and the following bars are follow-up for THREE years after completion of the program - the symptom improvement actually increased after the third year - so yes there is real hope there!Also - when I had terrible nausea after my many surgeries, (especially as a result of the anesthesia) it was suggested that I try twig tea - it isnt the best tasting stuff, but it did help take the edge off the nausea - hard to find, but a health food store would have it.Hope this helps - all the best to you!


----------



## gbrown546

Thanks so much to the both of you for helping me out with this I'm starting day one of the hypnotherapy cd's later tonight and will keep you updated as i go along.Keep up the work with these forums. Your work is very much appreciated


----------

